
Neural Networks on iOS and Android: Classify Images with TensorFlow Lite - austin_kodra
https://heartbeat.fritz.ai/neural-networks-on-mobile-devices-with-tensorflow-lite-a-tutorial-85b41f53230c
======
innagadadavida
How does this compare against
[https://developer.apple.com/documentation/createml/creating_...](https://developer.apple.com/documentation/createml/creating_an_image_classifier_model)

You should be able to easily take a TF model and use it, many developer tools:
[https://developer.apple.com/machine-learning/build-run-
model...](https://developer.apple.com/machine-learning/build-run-models/)

